# Engl new head: the Gigmaster 15!!



## JMP2203 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 28, 2010)

hmmm curious


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute :3


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 28, 2010)

Two channels, shared EQ, seperate gain, mid boost, FX loop...15/7/1 swtichable.

Hell. Yes  

There a combo version with a a 10" speaker as well.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome news for home playing/practise 

btw. I JUST CAN'Tt find any info about that head  any links??


----------



## blankface (Mar 28, 2010)

where is this info from dude?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 28, 2010)

That was from Harmony Central - here's a link:

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?p=39428110


----------



## TMM (Mar 29, 2010)

The existence of the E530 seems to kind of make this head redundant. Sure, it has 13.5 more watts, but IMO that doesn't really matter when you're talking about a low-volume practice amp anyway, and the E530 has more options.


----------



## blankface (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe I should just fucking quench my GAS and buy an E530 GASGASGAS


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmmm, that sounds soooo intriguiging. I'm a big fan of small amps that are screamers. I liked forum member Samer's Engl, when I tried it out, but at a 100 watts, it was too much for me. This (or the 30 watt version [I didn't know Engl made a 30 watt amp]), are more my cup of tea. I wonder how much it'll cost.


----------



## blankface (Mar 29, 2010)

considoring the price of ENGLS 30watters probably quite a lot..


----------



## TMM (Mar 29, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> I wonder how much it'll cost.




Probably more than an E530, which makes it an even larger waste of time / money.


----------



## loktide (Mar 29, 2010)

interesting

it looks a bit cheap in terms of build quality to me, though

also, (assuming the info from the original thread of HCAF is accurate) 600 for the head version seems to be a bit expensive for what it has to offer, imo


----------



## Paulfocused (Mar 29, 2010)

600 Euro isn't bad (given it is indeed quality and nice sounding), and if it can reach high gain then I'll probably purchase it. I need a new amp anyway.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 29, 2010)

A little pricey for what it is IMO.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 29, 2010)

15w? in what cab?


----------



## Tukaar (Mar 29, 2010)

One of these with a nice little 2x12 would be just dandy for bedroom recordings...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 29, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> A little pricey for what it is IMO.



I guess it is really 

An Orange TT is £315 atm in the UK, a Blackstar HT Studio 20 is £379, Hayden Mofo £399.....however an Egnater Rebel 20 is £540, a Boogie Transatlantic is £1000, the Bad Cat's are also on the expensive side so this (if it is 600 Euros) is going to have to be either particularly good, or the choice of a fan.



It's not making me want to rush out and buy one - the extra channel and FX loop just can't justify the extra cash IMO.


----------



## TMM (Mar 29, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> I guess it is really
> 
> An Orange TT is £315 atm in the UK, a Blackstar HT Studio 20 is £379, Hayden Mofo £399.....however an Egnater Rebel 20 is £540, a Boogie Transatlantic is £1000, the Bad Cat's are also on the expensive side so this (if it is 600 Euros) is going to have to be either particularly good, or the choice of a fan.



The question is, how much does an E530 cost you? Because those a) sound better, b) cost less (here anyway), c) can accomplish basically the same function (and more), d) are more versatile, and e) are more portable (1U rackmount, and I'm sure lower weight).

To me, that sounds like:
5 - E530
0 - Gigmaster


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 29, 2010)

Kinda tricky to find over here, but Thomann sell one for £439 so that's enough change for a 1x12" cab I guess  (and of course it forms the basis of a kick-ass rack without any further serious expenditure)


----------



## sepherus (Mar 29, 2010)

The thing with most low wattage amps is that they are meant more for powertube clipping than the bigger heads where it is in the pre amp. Sure the E530 (which I love btw) may "sound better" for high gain pre amp distortion but it is called the Modern Rock for a reason. I'd never gig with it for a blues jam unless it was going through some little tube power amp though. Even then I'd be hard pressed to just take a little 15-20 watt combo and crank the output to full throw a mic in front of it and be set.

That aside I would LOVE a little tube amp that had a really nice preamp distortion. Blackstar HT5 didn't impress me as much as I hoped, and everything else I've tried isn't voiced for modern tones. The E530 was great but sounded thicker through a tube poweramp. Which is something it can definitely use.

Then there are the Kranks... They can be useable, but they aren't ideal either 

A nice lower mid voiced asymetrical distorting preamp with a power section similar to an AC30 or a Mesa 20/20 with the negative feedback reduction mod would be awesome. Hell, using 6v6s would be pretty cool too because so many "metal" amps use 6L6s and they are closer in tone. 

If this is similar in style to what I just mentioned AWESOME! If not, hopefully the Egnater Tweaker is better. Otherwise I'd rather grab a Randal RM20, a clean of choice and a gain of choice and RTFO.


----------



## guitar4tw (Mar 29, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## playstopause (Mar 30, 2010)

TMM said:


> The question is, how much does an E530 cost you? Because those a) sound better, b) cost less (here anyway), c) can accomplish basically the same function (and more), d) are more versatile, and e) are more portable (1U rackmount, and I'm sure lower weight).
> 
> To me, that sounds like:
> 5 - E530
> 0 - Gigmaster



Man, some people just want a head and don't want anything to do with rack stuff, you know?


----------



## TMM (Mar 30, 2010)

playstopause said:


> Man, some people just want a head and don't want anything to do with rack stuff, you know?



I suppose, but you could put an E530 in a fancy headshell and still have spent less than if you bought a Gigmaster.

@ Sepherus, I can't say I've ever used the E530 to play blues, but I wouldn't expect it to flounder in any genre. Maybe you're right, though.


----------



## sepherus (Mar 30, 2010)

TMM, I have tried it for blues. I used to own one. The clipping is a bit too asymetrical for anything lighter than heavier classis rock. The clean channel in Hi mode and the gain cranked was a bit better but didn't quite fit the bill either. Then again when I tried it that way was with the internal amp. I did get to try the tweaker today though. I'll post my thoughts in the tweaker thread. All I'll say here is the Gigmaster has some SERIOUS competition.


----------



## mattsmusic (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi guys - 

Just a quick post to let you know Engl just started shipping these and we have both the head and combo version on the way in. They should be arriving in about a week. Please get in touch with me if you're interested in details!

Matt 

Matt's Music Center
35 Pleasant St
Weymouth MA 02190 USA
781-335-0700 
mattsmusic.com
--------------------------------
Fender Custom Shop Dealer
6 months 0% Financing Available
Jackson/Charvel Custom Shop Dealer
Grosh, Suhr and Anderson Guitars Dealer
Splawn, Bogner and Mesa/Boogie shipped anywhere in the USA!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 4, 2010)

The first thing I thought when I saw the amp's front panel was "Wow, Engl took the free vst "Dirthead" and made it into an actual head". I love my ht5, but something that has a more focused/modern metal tone would be awesome!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 4, 2010)

mattsmusic said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> Just a quick post to let you know Engl just started shipping these and we have both the head and combo version on the way in. They should be arriving in about a week. Please get in touch with me if you're interested in details!



Just let us all know if as high gain as say, a Fireball?


----------



## mattsmusic (Jul 6, 2010)

You got it, should have these in stock by this Friday so we'll give it a good run through and let you know!




Toshiro said:


> Just let us all know if as high gain as say, a Fireball?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 8, 2010)

could be an interesting amp @ home.


@mattsmusic
do you have some info about the Tubes (which and how many), the Engl website doesn't say much.
That thing has to glow for the right mood. 



p.s. first post done !


----------



## mattsmusic (Jul 8, 2010)

Amps arrived last night and they're cool as hell! Definitely the highest gain lunchbox amp I've heard and that famous "Engl Tone" is definitely built into these little monsters. The tubes are EL84's and 12AX7's, did you want to know the brand?

Matt 

Matt's Music Center
35 Pleasant St
Weymouth MA 02190 USA
781-335-0700 
mattsmusic.com
--------------------------------
Fender Custom Shop Dealer
6 months 0% Financing Available
Jackson/Charvel Custom Shop Dealer
Grosh, Suhr and Anderson Guitars Dealer
Splawn, Bogner and Mesa/Boogie shipped anywhere in the USA! 




Jinogalpa said:


> could be an interesting amp @ home.
> 
> 
> @mattsmusic
> ...


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 9, 2010)

@mattsmusic
sounds very fine - definitely have to try this amp out. It would be nice to know the brand too . thanx



hell, where is that "Thank You" button.


----------



## Valserp (Jul 9, 2010)

Man I feel GAS building up.
This is EXACTLY what I want... small, portable, high-gain and an ability to plug into larger speakers. Like your own little high-gain head, that just has a speaker on it for home practice(talking about the combo)

Too bad it costs the same as a Peavey 6505+ 112... I mean - come on


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 9, 2010)

Since it has el84's I would personally stay away from the combo since el84's are infamous for not taking too well to all the rattling a combo is going to do which shakes stuff loose.

I have a tube that rattles right now and its the most irritating thing in the world.


----------



## mattsmusic (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's everything you've ever wanted to know about these amps! 

*Front Panel: *

* 2 channels: Clean and Lead 

* 2 Gain control knobs: Input Gain and Lead 
Drive 

* Lead Volume control 

* Master Volume control 

* EQ: Bass, Middle, Treble for precise sound 
tuning 

* Mid Boost sound option: switchable via front 
panel button or via optional footswitch (Z4) 

* Channel switching via front panel button or 
via optional footswitch (Z4) 

* Standby switch 

* The ECC83 (12AX7) tube produces a very 
warm and soft tone with plenty of punch 
in the preamp section, and delivers a great 
distortion sound with rich sustain 

*Rear Panel: *

* 1/4 Stereo jack for connecting a Z-4 
footpedal: Channel switching and Mid 
Boost 

* F.X. Loop: Send - Return 

* Line Out: frequency compensated and 
balanced, featuring a speaker simulation 

* Poweramp Output 8 ohms and 1 x 16 
ohms for several speaker options 

* 15 Watts output power, 2 x EL84 power 
tubes delivers that specific very typical 
tonal character 

* Built in Power Soak featuring four 
setting options: full power, 5 watts, 1 
watts, zero power (e.g. for recording 
purposes) 

* GigMaster Combo (E 310) Amp: 10 
Celestion speaker, type G10N-40


----------

